
Orienteering Algorithms for Generating Travel Itineraries [pdf] - troydavis
https://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/~cswamy/papers/trips-wsdmfnl.pdf
======
troydavis
Background:
[https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub46479](https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub46479),
[https://ai.googleblog.com/2016/09/the-280-year-old-
algorithm...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2016/09/the-280-year-old-algorithm-
inside.html)

"We study the problem of automatically and efficiently generating itineraries
for users who are on vacation. We focus on the common case, wherein the trip
duration is more than a single day. Previous efficient algorithms based on
greedy heuristics suffer from two problems. First, the itineraries are often
unbalanced, with excellent days visiting top attractions followed by days of
exclusively lower-quality alternatives. Second, the trips often re-visit
neighborhoods repeatedly in order to cover increasingly low-tier points of
interest. Our primary technical contribution is an algorithm that addresses
both these problems by maximizing the quality of the worst day."

